# 30موقع الكترونى لتنزيل الكتب فى جميع الاختصاصات مجانا



## softchem (9 مايو 2006)

سبق وان ارسلت هذة القائمة ولكن ارفاقى لها باستطلاع قد حال دون الاستفادة القصوى لها من قبل الاخوة المهندسين:31: :31: :31:


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (10 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم ..

انت مرفق في موضوعك ملف يحتوي على كلمتي سر ... قد تكونان لملفات winrar على ما أظن !!!

الرجاء مراجعة المشاركة مرة أخرى .. 

وشكراً..


----------



## عبدالله الحسن (14 مايو 2006)

:81: لا يوجد مواقع اخي العزيز


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (15 مايو 2006)

في المشاركة التالية تجدون المواقع والروابط لها مع التحية للأخ softchem


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (15 مايو 2006)

*هذه هي المواقع المذكورة*

هذه هي المواقع وأفضلها الموقع الأول:

www.ebooksclub.org - the best 


أفضل هذه المواقع على الإطلاق 
مطلوب للتسجيل عنوان بريد الكتروني حقيقي فعال
وبعد التسجيل ستصلك رسالة تفعيل الاشتراك على البريد الإلكتروني وبها رابط التفعيل 
بالضغط على الرابط سينقلك للموقع ويالتالي عليك بالدخول والتمتع يالبحث في قسم العلوم والهندسه
والموقع به خاصية البحث
Science And Engineering [3677]

موفقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييين​
Best Torrent engines for e-books: www.isohunt.com 
www.torrentspy.com piratebay.org

Other sites:
www.ebooksclub.org - the best 

www.bookwarez.org

http://www.hagioteam.com/archive

http://www.zipsites.ru/books/edocs/edocs_list.php

http://213.176.115.248/ebook/ebook1.htm

http://bonso.mine.nu/books/

http://giuciao.com/

http://online-books-reference-index.blogspot.com/

http://ebook.blogfa.com/

http://php.pri.ee/books/

http://romaniainedit.3xforum.ro/topic/83/Romanian_E-Book_s/

http://www.xpressionsz.com/

http://en911.com/ebook/0-1.htm

http://www.click-now.net/ebooks.htm

http://www.r3mteam.org/modules.php?name=News&topic_id=3

http://www.rapidsharelinks.com/

http://www.blueportal.org/

http://cris.siteburg.com/books.php

http://www.khayma.com/gosay/book.htm

http://www.chipollo.info/

http://deepbutter.blogspot.com/2005/10/300-e-books-best-of-adobe-press-amacom.html

http://deepbutter.net.tc/

http://deepbutter.blogspot.com/

http://www.rapidshared.org/

http://mail.stibanas.ac.id/ebooks/

http://www.comms.scitech.susx.ac.uk/fft/

http://www.ingenieriauai.com.ar/eBooks/

http://homepages.westminster.org.uk/hooke/backissues.asp

http://www.edaboard.com/forum67.html

IRC server: Undernet for ex: eu.undernet.org channel: #bookz

موقع مجلات
http://www.nmag.cn/​نسألكم الدعاء لإخوانكم في فلسطين - رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااء
وفقكم الله​


----------



## محمود الفاتح (16 مايو 2006)

الله ينصركم علي اولاد ال------------ وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م ب (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نانا السباعي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد وكرم خرافي ...................مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور:75:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد الجبوري (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ياورد جدا جدا ونصركم الله على ...... وبارك الله بكم


----------



## fadasi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ softchem على الكتب القيمة


----------



## العبقرينو (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجزاك الخير
الله يوفقكم يارب


----------



## مؤيد الشريف (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نورالبغداديه (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## خباب (11 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم ايد اخوتنا فى فلسطين بجند لا يعلمهم الا انت


----------



## غدير السواد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلا
وفقك الله


----------



## غدير السواد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

